# vektorisieren für shirts



## fingah (29. Oktober 2003)

ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet bei nem problem,
dass ich nicht in den griff kriege.

folgendes:

ich möchte shirts bei einem online versand drucken lassen,
muss hierzu aber eine vektorisierte bilddatei des motivs hochladen.

mein problem:

ich versuch vergeblich zu vektorisieren, da ich mich damit auch kaum auskenne
wäre es hilfreich wenn ih rmir helfen könntet.

--- problem, mail des versands ---

Ihr Motiv hat konkret folgende Fehler:

Alle Elemente inkl. der Schriften muessen in Kurven (bei Corel Draw)
bzw.
Pfade (bei Adobe Illustrator und Freehand) umgewandelt sein, da sonst
das
Motiv nur stark verfaelscht oder gar nicht umgesetzt werden kann.


Schriften vektorisieren Sie, indem Sie das Auswahlwerkzeug waehlen und
dann
mit der rechten Maustaste auf die markierte Schrift klicken. Im sich
oeffnenden Menue waehlen Sie "In Kurven konvertieren" bzw. "In Pfade
umwandeln".


Linien sind eigentlich sehr schmale Rechtecke, damit sie nach dem
Schneiden
und Entgittern immer noch sichtbar sind. Ein Ring muss aus zwei
unterschiedlich grosse Kreisen bestehen usw.

Sie koennen Ihr Motiv kontrollieren indem Sie bei

Corel Draw: Ansicht --> Umriss

Adobe Illustrator: Ansicht --> Pfadansicht

Macromedia Freehand: Ansicht --> Vorschau (dann sollte der Haken davor
weg
sein!)

in der Menueleiste waehlen.




ich werd daraus nicht schlau, könntet ihr mir einfach erklären, wie ich 
die motive vektorisieren kann, damit ich sie drucken lassen kann, 
wäre sehr nett

danke schonmal


(hab adobe illustrator 10)


----------



## schnabel (2. November 2003)

lösung: an einen t-shirtladen schicken, der dir die motive noch bearbeitet.
z.b.: http://www.shirthunter.de


----------



## Woiferl (5. März 2004)

versuch mal Adobe Streamline, nagele mich bitte nicht fest aber ich glaube damit geht es am einfachsten..........


----------



## Thomas Lindner (5. März 2004)

In der eMail von Spredshirt ( nehme ich mal an? ) steht doch eindeutiog drin was Du machen sollst:



> Adobe Illustrator: Ansicht --> Pfadansicht



Also, musst Du alle in der eMail erwähnten Schritte ausführen!


----------



## Gitarremann (21. März 2004)

ich hab in einer textildruckerei mein praktikum gemacht und kann dir auch nur raten, dir eine druckerei zu suchen, die die druckvorstufe auch übernimmt und zwar so, das du das motiv schön sauber als bild  hinschickst also als bitmap. wenn da nämlich eine "wie gewollt und nicht gekonnt"-vektorgrafik ankommt, die nachbearbeitet werden muss hast du einen regen mailwechsel aber kein t-shirt. es gibt ja auch immer verschiedene "richtige" wege und unterschiedliche druckereien arbeiten da mit unterschiedlichen methoden.  wenn man zum beispiel einen gelben kreis hat, mit einem schwarzen loch drin, dann kann man einen größeren gelben kreis nehmen und in dessen mitte einen kleineren schwarzen kleben oder man kann einen kleinen schwarzen kreis nehmen und einen gelben ring drüberkleben. als bmp macht es keinen unterschied aber als vektorgrafiken unterscheiden die sich und da soll es die druckerei dann so machen, wie sie es immer machen.


----------



## dwsklee (20. April 2004)

*Vektor*

Um was für eine Logo handelt es sich kann dir da eventuell weiterhelfen kannst Dich ja mal bei mir melden
Gr. Stephan


----------



## hoellinger (21. April 2004)

*bild nicht vektorisierbar!?*

Hallo erstmal,

man sollte auch erwähnen, dass es nicht unbedingt möglich ist jedes x-beliebige Bild (sprich Pixel Grafik ) zu vektorisieren. Schrift ist natürlich kein Thema. 
Beim Foliendruck, ist es nur möglich Flächen zu schneiden. Und das ist bei einem Halbton Bild doch eher unwahrscheinlich, es sei denn Du willst nur Konturen und Flächen. Lade das Bild dochmal hier hoch, dann sieht man was DU willst.

Im Falle das es sich tatsächlich um ein echtes Halbtonbild handelt, solltest Du dir überlegen, dass mit Digitaldruck machen zu lassen, allerdings ist die Qualität eher unbefriedigend. 

Die beste Möglichkeit hierfür wäre Siebdruck, hier allerdings der Haken: SEHR TEUER!

Schicks einfach hoch!


----------

